
Found: The World’s Favorite Number - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/-found-the-worlds-favorite-number
======
ColinWright
OK, I'm confused by this. This exact article was posted on Nautilus[0] on Apr
08, 2014, by the same author. It was also submitted[1] by dnetesn 786 days
ago.

The same story was posted[2] 2073 days ago, although from a different
source[3].

But my confusion is why there's a different date on apparently the exact same
story from nautil.us[4].

Then I see the extra "-" in the URL. Did you see it?

So nautil.us is recycling exact copies of earlier stories, but changing the
URL minutely, and putting a new date on it to pretend it's new.

I didn't know they did that.

========

[0] [http://nautil.us/blog/found-the-worlds-favorite-
number](http://nautil.us/blog/found-the-worlds-favorite-number)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8979719](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8979719)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2802672](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2802672)

[3]
[http://www.npr.org/sections/krulwich/2011/07/22/138493147/wh...](http://www.npr.org/sections/krulwich/2011/07/22/138493147/what-
s-your-favorite-number-world-wide-survey-v1)

[4] [http://nautil.us/blog/-found-the-worlds-favorite-
number](http://nautil.us/blog/-found-the-worlds-favorite-number)

